# Rotel Encyclopedia



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,

There is a verry good pdf document that could be downloaded from the Rotel web site if you take the time to register... It is the ROTEL ENCYCLOPEDIA. With more than 250 pages of useful information, it is a good reference for any HI-FI and HomeTheater fanatic !

Here is some print screen just to let you know where is the link on rotel web site : www.rotel.com


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Jean-Pierre...I just downloaded it...looks like a great source of info.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeh ! it is a verry nice and free publication !


----------

